# 30.06 signs



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

Anyone in Spring or Woodlands area actually see one of these anywhere. I have kept my eyes open for 1 so I know for sure what it may look like and have not seen one. If you have seen one where is it so I can take a peak at a place I wont do business.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'll bite..What are these signs?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

In Texas, you are legal to carry everywhere but a few specified places, unless a 30.06 sign is posted. It's a slang term based on the number of the regulation that describes what the sign has to contain. If someone posts a no firearms sign that doesn't adhere to the 30.06 description, you don't have to obey it.

I have never actually seen one that is near enough to being correct that I felt obligated to obey it, except at a gun show. If I ever do see one at a business, I will no longer do business there.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

You guys are so lucky. Any busniness here can scrawl "No Guns" on a box top in Crayola crayon and it carries legal weight. No requirements for size or location. Yet another reason why I can't wait to get back FL.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I was curious (and I have a friend living in Texas, so just in case I ever visit him....)...here's the official requirement. Note that it has to be in Spanish as well as english.

http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/administration/crime_records/chl/signposting.htm

and I found this as an example of a correct sign...


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The indoor range where I took my CHL test has a sign posted on the front door that says something to the effect of "no loaded guns beyond this point." Yet, they stressed, in their own classroom, that a sign could be disregarded if it did not adhere to 30.06, so obviously they were only targeting the inexperienced, and were unconcerned about anyone who had been through the CHL training, who would naturally ignore the sign.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Bisley said:


> The indoor range where I took my CHL test has a sign posted on the front door that says something to the effect of "no loaded guns beyond this point."


The indoor range I shoot at has the same thing. Basically they just don't want loaded guns in the lobby. I really don't blame them. I'm sure they have enough liability issues as it is.


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

I do know the requirement but have yet to see one that states 30.06 or any other requirement by law. Yes we are lucky I guess because the law has to be followed to be correct and crayons that say no guns don't mean didly in this great state.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

dpdtc said:


> I do know the requirement but have yet to see one that states 30.06 or any other requirement by law.


Stop by your local hospital. I'd be willing to bet they have correct signage posted. All the ones here in San Antonio do anyway. Hospitals posting has become more of a problem since I'm going through some medical stuff right now and have to have blood tests done weekly. Almost all the centers I use are now located in a hospital building.


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

mactex said:


> dpdtc said:
> 
> 
> > I do know the requirement but have yet to see one that states 30.06 or any other requirement by law.
> ...


Good idea. I will do that this weekend.


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

*30-06 and hospitals...*

...many hospitals post on the front door...but there are often side doors that are open to the public which are not posted.....


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

sheepdog said:


> ...many hospitals post on the front door...but there are often side doors that are open to the public which are not posted.....


so...does that make the sign on the front door void? Since all the entrances aren't posted?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

sheepdog said:


> ...many hospitals post on the front door...but there are often side doors that are open to the public which are not posted.....


That's like one of our local malls. The general mall entrances are posted, but none of the anchor stores are and nor are there any signs when you leave the anchor stores and enter into the rest of the mall.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have recently noticed signs at Walmart that say something to the effect of "no _unlicensed_ carry of firearms" is permitted on the premises, which I actually think is kind of cool. To me, that simply means, "licensed carry of firearms welcome." I mean, what other purpose could they possibly have, since a person carrying illegally will ignore such a sign, anyway?


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

*30-06*



bruce333 said:


> so...does that make the sign on the front door void? Since all the entrances aren't posted?


 they must post every entrance open to the public or you saw no sign...that's the law...you can't slip in the delivery door, though...that would only work if you had business there...

...keep in mind...this is Texas ONLY.....

...Wallyworld began posted...then dropped them...some are now posted with what you say...some are not at all...they generally don't like guns in the store...would escort you to the front door when you bought one...concealed means concealed...a lot of big corporations...the rule I follow is DON'T ask and DON"T tell...because, in Texas, they can orally notify you and it sticks...I don't neeeeeed to know.....


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I have heard in the past that on the corporate level, Wally World is fine with CCW, but the managers of the stores are the ones who take it upon themselves to post. Apparently the "remedy" is to call the corporate office and complain and the sign should come down.


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

*I hope...*

...that continues to be the case since most have stopped carrying firearms and the ammo stock dwindles quickly...yet the clerks say the warehouses are loaded...I fear lawyers are making them nervous...like happened to KMart...time will tell....


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

I went to the doctor the other day and I did see a legal 30.06 sign on the main entrance. Funny as there are really 2 main entrances there and only 1 had the sign.
I have seen several "the unlicensed carry of a handgun" signs in quite a few places. I agree as they are saying if you can carry legally you are welcome here.

Something I thought about when at Wally World looking for ammo the other day. Should I be carrying if I am purchaseing ammunition? What your thoughts?


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

*Thoughts*

...I'd go in the door at the Dr's office which was not posted...if challenged later...tell them that there was no sign...and ask them if they really want to have you find another doctor???

...Wallyworld...there's no reason why you shouldn't buy ammo while armed...concealed here in Texas...noone would know you had the weapon with you...and if the clerk asked...I'd just say "How rude!!" and go on with my purchase....we are not doing anything wrong...don't let them put you on the defensive...


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

dpdtc said:


> Should I be carrying if I am purchaseing ammunition? What your thoughts?


???what difference would it make? None...

I do know that if you buy a rifle/shotgun at WM they won't let you buy ammo for it at the same time. They will escort you out to your car, then you can go back in and purchase ammo.


----------



## Martywj (Oct 10, 2009)

Don't forget that if they have the "51%" sign posted you can't carry there either. This is a business where 51% of the business is from alcohol sales.


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

I generaly don't frequent any place that would have a 51% sign so I have not seen one of those either.


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

*That last post is in error....*

...when it says "To the OP it is not legal to carry at a hospital even without the signage."...that statement is completely false...read the law in your CCW handbook...it is ONLY forbidden if every public access entrance is posted with a 30.06 sign...


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Hospitals USED to be on the forbidden list - but that was changed many years ago in Texas. Now, it must be posted, just as any other place.

So,review your book, as stated above.


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

I am not trying to start a dissagreement but maybe I do not understand it correctly. Here is what I see.

*PC 46.035 UNLAWFUL CARRYING OF HANDGUN BY LICENSE HOLDER*
(a) A license holder commits an offense if the license holder carries a handgun on or about the license holder's person under the authority of Subchapter H, Chapter 411, Government Code,and intenentionally fails to conceal the handgun.
(b) A license holder commits an offense if the license holder intentionally, knowingly, or recklessly carries a handgun under the authority of Subchapter H, Chapter 411, Government Code, regardless of whether the handgun is concealed on or about the license holder's person
1. Basicially a bar
2. Basically School and school activities
3. Premises of Correctntional facility
4 on the premises of a hospital licensed under Chapter 241, Health and Safety Code, or on the premises of a nursing home licensed under Chapter 242, Health and Safety Code, unless the license holder has written authorization of the hospital or nursing home administration, as appropriate.

4 as told to my CHL class means no carry at hospitals. This is my understanding as I was instructed and read it. If I am misinterpruting it please explain to me how. I will edit my last post if I am incorrect.


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

*Not being disagreeable...*

...we all benefit from discussion...here's the law verbatim...safe and reliable:

PC §46.035.

UNLAWFUL CARRYING OF HANDGUN BY LICENSE HOLDER.

(a) A license holder commits an offense if the license holder carries a handgun on or about the license holder's person under the authority of Subchapter H, Chapter 411, Government Code, and intentionally fails to conceal the handgun.

(b) A license holder commits an offense if the license holder intentionally, knowingly, or recklessly carries a handgun under the authority of Subchapter H, Chapter 411, Government Code, regardless of whether the handgun is concealed, on or about the license holder's person:

(1) on the premises of a business that has a permit or license issued under Chapter 25, 28, 32, 69, or 74, Alcoholic Beverage Code, if the business derives 51 percent or more of its income from the sale or service of alcoholic beverages for on-premises consumption, as determined by the Texas Alcoholic Beverage Commission under Section 104.06, Alcoholic Beverage Code;

(2) on the premises where a high school, collegiate, or professional sporting event or interscholastic event is taking place, unless the license holder is a participant in the event and a handgun is used in the event;

(3) on the premises of a correctional facility;

(4) on the premises of a hospital licensed under Chapter 241, Health and Safety Code, or on the premises of a nursing home licensed under Chapter 242, Health and Safety Code, unless the license holder has written authorization of the hospital or nursing home administration, as appropriate;

(5) in an amusement park; or

(6) on the premises of a church, synagogue, or other established place of religious worship.

(c) A license holder commits an offense if the license holder intentionally, knowingly, or recklessly carries a handgun under the authority of Subchapter H, Chapter 411, Government Code, regardless of whether the handgun is concealed, at any meeting of a governmental entity.

(d) A license holder commits an offense if, while intoxicated, the license holder carries a handgun under the authority of Subchapter H, Chapter 411, Government Code, regardless of whether the handgun is concealed.

(e) A license holder who is licensed as a security officer under the Private Investigators and Private Security Agencies Act (Article 4413(29bb), Vernon's Texas Civil Statutes) and employed as a security officer commits an offense if, while in the course and scope of the security officer's employment, the security officer violates a provision of Subchapter H, Chapter 411, Government Code.

(f) In this section:

(1) "Amusement park" means a permanent indoor or outdoor facility or park where amusement rides are available for use by the public that is located in a county with a population of more than one million, encompasses at least 75 acres in surface area, is enclosed with access only through controlled entries, is open for operation more than 120 days in each calendar year, and has security guards on the premises at all times. The term does not include any public or private driveway, street, sidewalk or walkway, parking lot, parking garage, or other parking area.

(2) "License holder" means a person licensed to carry a handgun under Subchapter H, Chapter 411, Government Code.

(3) "Premises" means a building or a portion of a building. The term does not include any public or private driveway, street, sidewalk or walkway, parking lot, parking garage, or other parking area.

(g) An offense under Subsection (a), (b), (c), (d), or (e) is a Class A misdemeanor, unless the offense is committed under Subsection (b)(1) or (b)(3), in which event the offense is a felony of the third degree.

(h) It is a defense to prosecution under Subsection (a) that the actor, at the time of the commission of the offense, displayed the handgun under circumstances in which the actor would have been justified in the use of deadly force under Chapter 9.

(i) Subsections (b)(4), (b)(5), (b)(6), and (c) do not apply if the actor was not given effective notice under Section 30.06.

Now.....you're referring to 46.035 (b) (4)....and you are correct...as far as you go...but read the whole law...and you'll see the benefit of doing so.... 46.035 (i) directly above this paragraph...finishes the law...and states that if there is no 30.06 notification...subsection (b) (4) and the others mentioned...do not apply... I might have made the mistake but the man who wrote the bill taught my CCW class...and he told us why they wrote it that way...a lot of instructors are like a lot of plumbers I see...they miss a lot of stuff...


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

*Another point of interest 30-06 related...*

...churches are also in that list of prohibited places...and also exempted in (i) unless posted properly...as an aside, our instructor, recently retired State Representative who co-authored the bill, told us a huge number of North Texas ministers have been through his class and carry concealed every day...churches handle a lot of cash and it's awful lonely up there after the folks go home...many robberies...and I know of one church secretary who was robbed, raped, and murdered in Tarrant County a few years back...churches are seen as a soft target...many are NOT....


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

sheepdog said:


> ...we all benefit from discussion...here's the law verbatim...safe and reliable:
> 
> PC §46.035.
> 
> ...


Thank You! I have edited my previous post to delete that comment. And I have benefited from this discussion as well.
I guess it makes a diffierence where you get trained for your license. Yeah my instructor basically said you cannot carry in all of those places period. I refer back to my handbook when I have a question about the laws and I will focus on understanding what it says in the handbook and not what my instructor taught me.


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

*That's what I love about these forums...*

...they make us think...never been on one I haven't learned a lot from...I don't get out much anymore and it's almost as good as Fox news:watching:


----------

